# Does she look fat to you?



## Fluffyspoos

She's my dog =/ and owners never really think their dogs are actually fat until they can't get up on their own. She's a four year old boxer pit mix.
Yeah, I know this is a weird question.. last we weighed her she was 55 pounds, but has been on a diet ever since, but I suspect my parental figures are sneaking her table scraps. xP


----------



## Fluffyspoos

And here's a couple more fun shots I took just because..


----------



## taxtell

She is overweight, but not obese.

Ideally you should be able to see the last three ribs. 
Here's a size chart:
http://dogs4ppp.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/10-13-fatpets-bcs_chart_dogs.jpg

Hope that helps.

She is super cute, btw. <3

In addition, check out this pic! LOL:
http://munfitnessblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/fatdog-01.jpg

I am SURE It is photoshopped.


----------



## Olie

She's a little thick Maybe put her on a treadmill.....?

But she is SO CUTE FS!! And the fun shots are such good shots of her. I happen to love the look of pitts and boxers! I just did a slide show on my laptop for my family, lots of awwwwss!! 

Olie is getting sort of overweight I JUST KNOW IT, but the Vet said a week ago that he could use a lb or two. He's 28lbs at 20 weeks, could be puppy fat but I know I have to go against the Vet and get him on track.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Wow Taxtell, that little chart helped out A LOT! It looks like she's in the #7 region, lol, I'll have to see what I can do to get a little bit of those cookies off of her belly! Thanks tons!

And I'd love to put her on a treadmill Olie! I know she'd do well on it, she does pretty much anything I'll lead her to (unless it's moving to another spot when she's sleeping on my bed.) Unfortunately, I won't have access to one. :doh:

Thanks for the compliments ^^ She may not be a poodle, but she's still way fun.

And damn! That bulldog HAS to be photoshopped! I don't think he'd have enough room for skin rolls like on his back if he was that much of a rollie pollie!


----------



## Mister

I agree she could lose some pounds. You should be able to see a waist on her. She isnt horribly obese or anything just a few lbs over.
She is a cutie pie! So do you have a Spoo? If so do people look at you funny when you walk the two lol. When i walk with my sister and her Staffy we get the oddest looks from people. It boggles their mind lol.


----------

